# 2001 nissan sentra gxe- dash display not working and passenger door issue



## nissandude12 (Jul 12, 2016)

So ive replaced the dash display and the problem is not fixed. Im not sure what fuse the dash display would be?? or what i should be looking for. I also replaced the ecm recently. 

problem two is - passenger side door not working. please check out this video and any help would be great. thanks! 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFoi_qEnkWw


----------

